# Lets talk about horse trailer floors and ramps



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey I've had a bunch of trailers LOL, I really like to buy and sell... Like everything I own several times over ha ha... So I'll try to answer what I've learned from my experiences with that.

1) sometimes, I know this isnt the answer you want but, its how it is. I wouldn't bank on remembering where the bolts go so I would figure out a system of remembering what goes where, especially in the ramp style trailers because they to my knowledge have spring mechanisms which make it easier to move up and down. Versus moving the entire 200lb slab of wood/metal up and down.

2) things to look for... I would look for areas of excessive rust and mark them if you plan to do something about Slowing down it's oxidation process. In regards to the wood though, I would replace anything wood that looks soft, cracked, excessively dry, excessively moist, very dark or very gray. Though 9/10 of the times it's fine structurally but, like you said better safe than sorry. I would especially check the wood nearest to the walls because that's where moisture tends to collect the most.

3) you can waterproof and seal it. I'm planning to stain and varnish the whole inside of my trailer tack room and horse compartment. Though I would consider whether or not it will affect your horses ability to gain traction on the ramp. 


4) I would only use 2x8 pressure treated STRUCTURAL wood. Some people don't like persecute treated wood because it's got formaldehyde but, I still do for safety.

5) you can, once you lay your floor down, put a large piece of plywood onto of the wood floor but, under your mats. though I would be cognizant and pull the ply when the trailer was in storage as it likely would retain a large amount of moisture. Wth 2x8 structural wood checked and maintained regularly I wouldn't be too concerned honestly. 

Hope this helped you a bit


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I would always replace both sides, just because you're already doing it and lumbar is pretty cheap. Not to mention for resale people are going to be like "... You only replaced half of the floor?..." lol, or in other words, not very impressed.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

To answer your question about installation it really depends on your trailer. I've heard of people having to cut the middle beam to slide the planks in and reweld when they were done. Though i cut the wood along the beams, popped the rusted screws with a chisel and a hammer. Then I slid the new planks in (after taking the old ones out of course). But, be cognizant of where your light wires are because I've seen older trailers that run their wires along the wood beams.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Bumping
Up
My
Post


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

well did you look at the wood you could check the wood by taken a screwdriver and seeing if you could go though the floor check you under side that is were the rot will start


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

